# Filling in low spots on wall by baseboard



## bhollehday (Jan 30, 2015)

So I recently filled in an old furnace hole in the wall. Didn't realize the drywall was sitting too far in the wall. After putting the base board up ready to nail it, I noticed there was like a 1/2" gap in the middle where the patch is. I don't want the base board to bend in, so I wanted to fill it in to at least make it level down by the baseboard.

I went and bought this aluminum mesh at home depot to staple to the low spots in order to fill the low spot. After laying the first layer I noticed that the mud seems to be cracking (probably because its on so thick). Before adding another mesh layer and mud, I wanted to ask is there some better alternatives to this? Is plaster less prone to cracking when applied thick? Should I apply the next coat using plaster instead of drywall mud?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I would forget another layer of screen and just use thin layers of mud


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

or better yet = cut it out and put in a piece of drywall.


----------



## bhollehday (Jan 30, 2015)

Not going to cut it out gain although that would probably be the best results. 

Does anyone have experience with using plaster? Would it be better in this situation? Will it not crack like mud when it dries in layers?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Drywall mud is far easier to work with. All of the sandable muds will crack a bit as they dry out if they are applied in thick globs. The powered setting type muds crack less.

Assuming you want to use what you already have, apply a bedding coat to the mesh but make sure to underfill it. Then after a couple of days when it finally dries out apply successive thin coats to build it up. That second coat should be only enough to fill the cracks and the next coats to build up.

BTW: For the future it is a lot less work and better results to cut out the section and put a piece of drywall in the hole.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Anything you use to cover that screen is going to make a hump in the wall that will then make that section of base stick out. Bite the bullet remove the screen and do it right.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

bhollehday said:


> Not going to cut it out gain although that would probably be the best results.


i know where your coming from. just know, that no matter what, that patch is not going to be as strong. and if it gets hit in the wrong way, it will get damaged much more than a piece of drywall would.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

If you're going to just mud it in use setting type compound for the first coat or two. Less shrinkage, quicker drying time, less hassle......


----------

